# Geez, How Long Does TiVo Take to Issue a Refund???



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

FedEx tracking shows TiVo received my TiVo Stream 4K return 5/21. They finally got around to acknowledging they received it on 6/18. As of 6/27, still haven't issued a refund.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Robert Simandl said:


> FedEx tracking shows TiVo received my TiVo Stream 4K return 5/21. They finally got around to acknowledging they received it on 6/18. As of 6/27, still haven't issued a refund.


so call them.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

Called TiVo 6/28, they said it's coming. As of 7/22, still no refund. On 7/23 I filed a dispute with my credit card. My bank refunded my money with zero help from TiVo.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

I returned a TiVo stream in May and immediately got the refund for full price.

Two months later, I received an email from TiVo thanking me for my return and saying they would credit my card.

So, as always with TiVo, it's a mess. In my case, just glad I got the money!


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

so call them. We are not them. My guess would be within 30 days of acknowledging the return.


----------



## Robert Simandl (Jan 16, 2004)

I did call them. They were not helpful. So I filed a dispute and got my money back without their help. You may not be them, but you're about as helpful as they were.


----------



## rczrider (May 16, 2020)

I set up the return for mine in early June. I was credited the full amount the day after I initiated the RMA, but before I had even dropped the TS4K off with FedEx. I figure we're good.

5 weeks later, I get an email from TiVo saying they just received my TS4K (which probably means they just got around to processing it) and that I'll be refunded 75% of what I paid. I still haven't seen any charges or refunds back to my card, but it's only been 4-5 days.


----------

